# union with bad lisence



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys im new here im 19 yes i kno im young.. im looking too get into the union as a lineman.. i have family in the union currently in nj and i wana get my foot in the door.. the thing is i have a terrible drivers record.. i have 9 points and im not sure if that will stop me from proceeding with what i wana do.. if it doesnt stop me where do i start
thanks


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Well if you want to be a lineman that is a Union local unto itself, I believe it's Local 1209 or something like that in my area. Most pocos want you to have a commerical license if not articulated so yeah that would be an issue. You can't play the ticket game with a CDL in NJ. I have a cousin that was Union president before they just merged with another local, I will ask him what he thinks later today.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

ok thank you so much for that info.. even if i cant be a lineman where would i start in being a journeyman electrican.. i really dont talk to my uncle alot about it so i figure id ask u guys where to start then.. this particular question has prob been asked and im sorry but ive searched and didnt really find anything about my vertin topic
any info would be great 
thanks


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

You'd start by being an apprentice. Head down to the hall. If you are interested in the trade itself and not exclusively a union electrician,check your local paper for contracters looking for help.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Being in FL you don't have to join the union to get into the trade. Most employers will put you through school. The only problem with FL is it's dead right now, hardly anyone is hiring. What part of FL are you moving to?


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

I left Florida and moved back to D.C. in April for the sheer lack of anything paying living wages in Florida. I was in Orlando and the cost of living versus what they are paying people is not even close to level.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

well im deff interested in the trade but i want to get into the union.. im living in jackson nj now and plan on moving down to florida in about 8 months.. im moving to the palm harbor area


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know how many journeymen I've worked with who had the bright idea to transfer from out of state into a FL local. Bad idea, very bad. Pay, working conditions, tools, way you are treated on jobs is very bad and that's union. Non-union's pay is definitely worse though.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fl.boy said:


> well im deff interested in the trade but i want to get into the union.. im living in jackson nj now and plan on moving down to florida in about 8 months.. im moving to the palm harbor area


I took it as you wanted to get a foot in up here in NJ. As you were told Fl isn't the best place for the electrical trade right now.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

o man this is all great info but its scaring me big time.. im moving to florida cause my whole family is down here.. im the only one left left in jersey.. ive lived in florida for a few years and delt with the ins and outs of construction so the heat and how they treat u im pretty used too... just the pay sounds like its bad.. ok so my next question is this.. would i work for a basic electrician in jersey and wen i move down here put my foot in the door.. or just do as i planned by starting up in jersey.. the apprenticeship is like 15 an hour in jersey ive heard and down here itz lower.. 

the more opinions i get the better i feel and it narrows my options so thank you guys so much for all the info. it deff helps me alot


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd get into a union apprenticeship in Jersey if I were you and when you become a JW and can go anywhere then I'd think about FL, well I wouldn't because I know it sucks! :laughing:


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

thats the thing i cnt think about fl.. im moving here in march no matter what.. my life is here.. my girlfriend and whole entire family lives here im by myself in jersey so its a deff.. i kno work in fl sucks for sure lol but i already have a place to stay.. so i guess ill get my foot in the door while im in jersey.. the lineman is outa question cause my driving record is screwed.. wat other choices do i have in the union that wouldnt be such a dramatic decision wen i move..


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

surfbh tell me about wat u do.. maybe it can help me out in a decision


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have posted something along this line before.

Even cavemen knew to go where the food is, workers are stayed or relocated based on work. You have to make a decision do you want a job in the trade or not.

Generally it is easier to get into a local in the area of your primary/ existing residence. 

As much as brotherhood is discussed try being a traveler in an area where work is slack.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Not sure NJ will be happy to take you in if they know you are already planning to leave. As you have read, the work picture is not pretty in Florida. If you have to go down there, you may be better off in another field. The Lineman outlook may be better though.

good luck


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

ok well if thats said.. i just gota find out if the lineman would be better and if i can do it with my drivers record.. if not idk


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys its been a while since i came on here but i got alot of good info.. i applied online with the neat program and recieved my application yesterday.. is there anything special i need to look out for while filling this out.. After i submit the application whats the next step..

Over the past few weeks i talking to my uncle whos a lineman he explained to me that im able to get my cdl but its if the company or local's insurence will cover me.. im not to worried about this right now just wana take it step by step and not rush into anything.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

btw have you taken any classes to help lower your points in NJ? 

http://www.dmv.org/nj-new-jersey/point-system.php#How_to_Lower_Points


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

ive taking the required class already.. im gunna take the deffensive driving class soon.
it sucks paying 440 a month for insurence.. anybody know of any high risk insurence companies


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

fl.boy said:


> ive taking the required class already.. im gunna take the deffensive driving class soon.
> it sucks paying 440 a month for insurence.. anybody know of any high risk insurence companies


well i can't say that I do, although NJ has alot of them. I am registered in NJ, but I have never gotten a ticket in 20 years of driving. I know getting insurance has gotten better in NJ in the last few years. look around.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you driving?

I had an apprentice complaining about $400.00 a month insurance, he was wanting to know what he could do to drop the price. I told him to sell the Camaro and get a used VW with liability only, he laughed and said "No I am serious about this." I replied the same thing "SELL THE CAMARO"


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

2-3 yrs. ago had apprentice that bot a USED honda car . financed for 5 yrs. payments added up to appx. 32K!!!!! and he had to carry full ins.!!! he was always bitchin about having no money. wonder why.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

im driving a 1995 ford ranger.. its payed off..


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good boy


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

yea its just that 2 accidents which were said to be my fault is what did me good


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

did you ever consider the military option ? that greatest combat group in the world (USAF) is hiring now. like i said: just another option.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

never in my life got a girlfriend of four years and had a cousin killed in combat.. im totally against war.. no matter wat i wana get in the union. gota send my application back in


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i admire your determination. GOOD LUCK AND GO GET 'EM!!!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

fl.boy said:


> im totally against war.


 
While there might be some objections to the current Iraq war, and I was against VietNam understand that you statement is not a totally valid position there are times when we need to defend ourselves.

Nothing DUMBER than the bumper stick. "War never solved anything", Ask the people walking around with tattoos of numbers on their forearms if war is ever worth it.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

well said brian. but sad to say i think most "kids" under 30 y.o. dont know what those #'s mean. got nephew in 1st inf. div. shipping out to iraq next wk. thank GOD this country has "men" like that. hes also 19.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

my father was in vietnam and i understand every aspect of it.. i just think theres no reason to be in iraq anymore


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> i understand every aspect of it


I am glad you do cause I am still missing the point 34 some years later.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> did you ever consider the military option ? that greatest combat group in the world (USAF) is hiring now. like i said: just another option.


Normally I agree with you BUT, "greatest combat group in the world" has to be the biggest fish story I have seen on this forum.


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Normally I agree with you BUT, "greatest combat group in the world" has to be the biggest fish story I have seen on this forum.


even as a former Airman, I agree with you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As a military brat we were told in order of fighting.

Marines
Army
Navy
Air Force
US Coast Guard.

Now there are exceptions to all this such as Navy Seals, or the guy I knew that joined the Coast Guard to avoid going into combat and ending up in Nam. Or ever seen some of the Coast Guard Alaska service films almost as bad as combat. But my hats off to anyyoung man that takes the time to volunteer for service to our country.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

kinda thought that might get somebodys attn.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

lol best thread ever


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

paul d. said:


> kinda thought that might get somebodys attn.


 
Someplaces it could get you more than attention. :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> As a military brat we were told in order of fighting.
> 
> Marines
> Army
> ...


 
Amen to that. There was a lot of patriotism around right after 9/11, it felt good to see flags popping up all over the place.


----------



## sparky58 (Jul 11, 2008)

fl boy. some locals will make you have an residents in that state for at least one yr before even apllying for there local apprentice program, i am not sure about fl..


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> As a military brat we were told in order of fighting.
> 
> Marines
> Army
> ...


 
When you read or hear war stories about truly moving acts of heroism in battle they are usually about infantrymen and sailors, never came across one about an airmen.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

well i just recieved a job offer at my dads uncles union shop in north jersey.. my dad once worked for him so i guess i should give it a shot too before i move and at the sametime still work on being a lineman


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

fl.boy said:


> well i just recieved a job offer at my dads uncles union shop in north jersey.. my dad once worked for him so i guess i should give it a shot too before i move and at the sametime still work on being a lineman


 
Sounds like a good plan to start. If you are going to stay in NJ, I will talk to my cousin at the linemans local at JCP&L for you.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

fl.boy said:


> well i just recieved a job offer at my dads uncles union shop in north jersey.. my dad once worked for him so i guess i should give it a shot too before i move and at the sametime still work on being a lineman


Congrats!


----------



## europamo (Jul 21, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks i dont think ill be starting for a lil bit tho gota talk to my uncle about the offer and all but for now im deff sending my application for a lineman in.. my uncle said id start in the shop then be sent out in the field .. o and my uncle also told me that he knows i wana move to florida but i shouldnt tell the boss whos my uncles uncle.. lol so confusing
we ll see what happens gota deal with more court issues with my lisence soon ugh


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

are you SURE you dont want to join the USAF? the worlds roughest, toughest... never mind. my congrats also!!!


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

lol thanks hopefully theres a way i can transfer too florida or something we ll see


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Somewhat cynical but I have always felt follow the money not the woman. There are woman everywhere and not to bust anyone's bubble but there is more than one perfect match for EVERYONE.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

lol i agree but being with someone for four years and tour family lives in florida thats kinda hard to give up.. theres money in florida just not as much as up in jersey. dont get me wrong things are harder down there but i hate jersey


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys i have a question.. im going for my apitude test for the neat program.. is there anything i should study for it and what exactly is on it and how hard is it .. thanks


----------



## jg8806 (Aug 30, 2008)

if it's anything like the apprenticeship test for philadelphia, just basic reading and writing, and then some math. basically study a little of everything from your last year of math in highschool (with the slim chances you even have any of that still). If not, ask for a study guide from an old math teacher or from a friend in school now. chances are once the test is in front of you, you'll remember everything and it'll be easy. and it'll most likely be timed. 


family doesnt always pull through in getting a chance to applying for a union, congrats on getting this far. good luck.


----------



## fl.boy (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys its been a while but my job with my uncle never worked out.. but i do have my test for local 400 on the 23rd of next month. i got a study guide and im deff gunna study it just wondering if i do pass this test i hear i go for a interview then where do i go from there... thanks to all


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

usaf?


----------

